# looking for d&d players in the dfw area.



## conath (Sep 13, 2002)

Hail and well met all,
  Due to recent events My group is now looking for a 3rd and 4th member.

We like to play 3rd edition d&d usually every saturday and right now we are working our way thru the wotc adventures.
we are currently in speaker in dreams and at 5th level.

If anyone in the area is looking for a mature down to earth group that focuses on roleplaying with a bit of hack and slash please email me at my profile address.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 13, 2002)

I'll move this over to "Gamers Seeking Gamers".


----------



## conath (Sep 13, 2002)

bah.

looked for this section, but missed it somehow.
thanks.


----------



## sparhawk (Sep 24, 2002)

I tried to email you but never got a response. Please email me at mayes_scott@hotmail.com and let me know if you are still looking and where this gaming session would be.


----------

